
Soli in Google Pixel 4 operates at 60 GHz, not approved for launch in India - solarengineer
https://www.androidcentral.com/why-google-not-launching-pixel-4-4-xl-india
======
partingshots
Let’s be real here. In a developing country like India, 99% of phone buyers
will be getting third-party budget Android phones that’s in their expected
price range.

Very few people are buying flagship phones as expensive as the Pixel in the
$600+ tier.

